# P Nutz



## eman (May 23, 2010)

Going to fire up the smoker (Plug it in ) and throw some in shell boiled peanuts on the rack while i smoke some chicken wings.
 Who knows how they'll come out.
 We shall see and q view to follow .


----------



## silverhawx (May 23, 2010)

Smoked Boiled P nuts.. Sounds really good. My wife would love them.


----------



## eman (May 24, 2010)

Did the boiled peanuts , Smoked them w/ pecan for 1hr.

 They were great right off the smoker but after a night in the fridge they are to strong to eat.

 I'm talking about licking the inside of your smoker strong!


----------

